# Leisure Battery Query



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

Guys, in the van we have there is a leisure battery and recharger situated under the driver's seat. As seen here..










We've got no instructions and while it looks pretty straight forward I have a question about a standard plug attachment we have that seems to be connected but isn't working.

I should point out that the leisure battery works for everything else in the vehicle (lights, pumps, etc) it's only the plug we're interested in.

Let me show you this plug, it sits "underneath" the table area..










The plug itself has been put in solidly and looks like it was used before (by the marks underneath it that look like something was taped in place). The UK 3 pin style is actually a small converter and if I pull it off it shows a standard 2 pin Euro style plug connection behind it.

If you look behind the plug you can see it's wired up and the wires snake off down under the body..










There is no inverter or electrical shenanigans going on there and a wider view of under the seat shows the workings of the water pump and shower and the air-con ducts, but nothing else..










The cable from the socket actually goes underneath the table area, and underneath the opposite seat. A quick glance under that though shows no cabling. Only the fresh water tank and the boxing for the gas containers which has a door on the outside of the van..










..so nothing there. Finally if you follow the possible route of the cable back, you get back to the leisure battery..










..as you can see from the black corrugated tubing.

The question I have is when I plug anything into the 3 pin plug I get no power from the socket. Again I should point out that all the rest of the power from the leisure battery works, just not this socket.

Do I need an inverter? Is that what's missing? Is there a special switch I should be looking for? I can't see anything to replace and I've searched through the web for an answer.

Help! Please! This is the socket we intend to run our entertainment from (TV/Xbox/Laptop) so we really need to get it working.

Many thanks in advance for any help. Ask any questions and if you want more photos I can nip out to the van and take them.

Regards,
Ric.


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Ricster,
I'm no expert but, typically, such sockets would only work when you're on hook up. Have you tried the socket when you're MH is connected to the mains?
Bill


----------



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

Bill, thanks for the reply and indeed that might be the case, mate. Heh, I'm just showing my ignorance of this whole thing! 

If so should I get an inverter for our leisure battery?


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Ricster,
I am definitely not the person to offer advice about inverters as I don't have one! Suggest you search the forums for past posts about them or contact a specialist.
regards,
Bill


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Thats a big question, that a lot of posts exist already if you felt like searching!

How big is your leisure battery, how much of its usable capacity do you use at the moment, and how much more will your entertainment require? I seem to remember a few posts about an Xbox and associated stuff needing quite a lot of juice! So you may need more battery capacity (have you the room?), a big wattage (pure sine wave?) inverter, and additional means of replacing the juice your set up will be using (any or all of a generator, solar panels, Sterling battery to battery charger as some things to type in the search box), each step of which will not be cheap!!

The cost of this lot may end up meaning that you do nothing, except only using your Xbox when hooked up on site, and the rest of the time finding something else to do that doesn't have such power demands!


----------



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

Grizzlyj, I apologise for the vagueness of that. I realise how difficult it is to recommend on so few details.

As for the power of the battery I really don't know, I'm a complete novice in this area. I do know that the leisure battery has a charger with it which I presume is done in a similar manner to the engine battery and gets charged through the alternator. Note the word "presume" there so it might only charge up using the hookup. We've been using the van for a couple of weekends now and despite using the leisure battery we've not noticed it's charge go down (I have one of the panels to display it's charge) so it's on that I based the presumption on.

I'll happily pay for an inverter if that's what's needed. While I am not going to be sitting on the xbox all round Europe. The TV (for news and rainy days) as well as the laptop are pretty essential in terms of keeping up with our friends so I don't mind putting some money towards that.

In terms of actual power usage, this site has a review comparing a PC with a PS3, XBox and Wii. The Wii wins hands down but then it is a cardboard box with rubbish graphics.. 

http://www.hardcoreware.net/reviews/review-356-2.htm

A combination of that and the TV, which comes in at 50w according to it's manual, shouldn't drain the battery too much if we are recharging it as we drive along. At least that's the plan.

As for the laptop, we'll likely get two. An all singing and dancing one for when we (like SNAP) have the power and an eLaptop/notebook thing that'll effectively run off a couple of double AA's (ok, it won't but you know what I mean).

Any and all info/advice on this would be appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

I reckon thats just a mains socket and only working on hook up. The adaptor is to convert the continental style socket to a standard 13 amp UK socket for mains use. From your description I don,t think its got anything to do with your charger and general 12 volt supply
Just guessing though, put it on hook up and see if the socket works
Dave

Just noticed your last post, if that socket has in the past been linked to an inverter and you propose to replace the inverter then your 50w TV will draw in the region of over 4 amps plus the losses associated with the inverter. What size batteries do you have.
Dave


----------



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

Chudders said:


> Just noticed your last post, if that socket has in the past been linked to an inverter and you propose to replace the inverter then your 50w TV will draw in the region of over 4 amps plus the losses associated with the inverter. What size batteries do you have.


Got to say Dave, I don't actually know. The battery was installed when I bought the vehicle and is screwed into place in a manner that means no label is visible. I can get underneath it and take it out and check, until then all I have is that nondescript image in the first post.

I'm quite happy to buy another more powerful leisure battery though if you have recommendations.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have 2 x 110 amp Hr batteries (new) and they will run my 240 volt TV and 240 volt Sky box for at least 5.5 hours through a 150W inverter (which is not a evry high capacity one) I also have a 100W solar panel that keeps it all topped up nicely

If you always use EHU then you have no need for an inverter anyway. 

I find mine very useful (it runs low wattage electrical things like a small vacuum cleaner and recharges the laptop and phones etc, also runs my 17" flat screen TV and a sky box)

They are cheap enough to buy these days, but make sure you get one thet will power the devices you want. Forget about hairdriers and microwaves though, they draw HUGE amounts of power !!!

I COULD manage without one but it is as I have said very useful occasionaly!


----------



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks for that, Mrplodd.

I only have one leisure battery, and to be honest where it's situated (under the drivers seat) I don't know where I could put another as the charger takes up space too.

Do people feel I could get away with just the one if the battery and inverter were good quality? As I said, I would be using this for laptop/TV, etc. Certainly no hair dryers or microwaves. In fact I had to convince my g/f that boiling the kettle needed the gas. She wanted to use a standard electric kettle which I believe would drain the battery quicker than I could write this post!


btw, apologies for my ignorance but I presume EHU means Electrical Hook Up?


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Have you been able to test that socket yet whilst on hook up and the vans mains electric switched on (Yes, EHU = Electric Hookup) 
Dave


----------



## Ricster (Sep 3, 2010)

No, we've not been to a campsite yet. Living in Scotland it seems a waste of money as there are so many beautiful free camping spots.

I think you are right on the money though, and that the plug is probably only "alive" when EHU (see how quickly I pick up the jargon.. )


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
You will soon learn the lingo.
Iff you have EHU cable simply fit a 13 amp plug to th e correct end and put it into a socket from your home.
Then you can check to see if the socket in the van is 240v.

Certainly looks like it to me.

We have one leisure battery and no inverters.
Managed for years without.

If you intend to do a lot of wildcamping ensure your battery is not knackered.

300w portable wind turbine free leccy.
http://www.ozoneheatingsupplies.co.uk/ourshop/prod_1024483-Portable-300w-wind-turbine.html

dave p


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

What you have shown is almost certainly part of the mains circuit that works only when on hook-up. You could usefully swap the socket for a UK 13 amp 3-pin version, rather than using an adapter. From the appearance of the back plate, I should guess you have CBE sockets. This is an Italian brand of components used widely by continental motorhome manufacturers. A number of companies sell these components in the UK: Marcle Leisure and CAK Tanks to name two. Have a look at the link below to see the range, which includes UK-style 230V sockets.

An inverter is an entirely different proposition, designed to convert 12V DC into 230V AC electricity. There is a lot of information about them on this forum. However, from your earlier comments about having very limited knowledge in the matter of electrics, I would advise you to get some professional advice, rather than attempt to fit something yourself. this does not have to be a main dealer. There are many excellent motorhome specialists offering service and fitting of components.

http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/electrical-ftgs-c-21.html

Philip


----------

